# My mate's wife



## DaveH (14/12/15)

My mate's wife (seemed to have) left him last Tuesday, she went out to get some milk phoned and said she wasn't coming back. I went around to ask "How are you doing"
"Alright" he said "I'm using that powdered stuff"

  
Dave
PS it's a funny, it is not true

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RIEFY (14/12/15)

I don't get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> I don't get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The bummer is that if we explain it, its not going to be any funnier for you.
Lets just say its about priorities and leave it at that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (15/12/15)

I saw the thread title & thought it was gona be a "Dear Penthouse" kind of story

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dirge (16/12/15)

RIEFY said:


> I don't get it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



powdered stuff for his coffee, because the wife never brought the milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/15)

Dirge said:


> powdered stuff for his coffee, because the wife never brought the milk


Yep,
"It's not inside it's on top"
Dave


----------

